
Valve Index review: $999 buys you the best VR experience yet – when it works - T-A
https://www.polygon.com/reviews/2019/6/28/18758877/valve-index-review-steam-vr-headset-virtual-reality-pc
======
T-A
The mysterious malfunction thing does not seem to be an isolated case:

[https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/valve-index-vr-
headset-...](https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/valve-index-vr-headset-
controllers,6205.html)

